# weakness in the back legs



## HovawartMom

I would say swimming or aquatherapy would be the best for him!.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Swimming is the best way to go, definitely. But you'll need to find an indoor facility because it's COLD in Chicago  Cold water is terrible for arthritis, if that's what you're dealing with. Being near a large city, you may have an indoor facility available. I don't have that here in the middle of Pennsylvania.

You can also take walks up slow inclines. Do you have a small hill nearby? That's great exercise for the legs, up and down. But it has to be a gentle hill. Good for you, too 

Large circle 8's are good. It forces your dog to use both legs, not favoring one over the other.

I don't have Daisy on rimadyl right now because I want her to know where she's at with the pain from her knee, until she recovers completely from her ACL surgery. But I think beginning next summer, rimadyl will be a part of our lives too. She's taken it well in the past, let's hope that continues! It does help.


----------



## BeauShel

I know exactly what you are going thru. My Beau has severe weakness in his back legs because of the seizures and phenobarbital use. We have been using metacam but lately it has not been working as well. I spoke to the vet to see if I could use the Rimadyl but with his heart issues he is not able to take it. 
It is so hard to watch them get old and have trouble getting around.


----------



## Finn's Fan

If your senior is having trouble getting up because of slipping, get some rubber-backed rugs to put around so he can get a good purchase when rising. Hydrotherapy is great for keeping muscles from wasting. If it's arthritis pain, you might ask your vet about Adequan injections (works a charm for some, not so much for others), as well as acupuncture. I knew a 10-year-old lab who could no longer go on walks due to arthritis; three acupuncture sessions later, he was doing two miles on an off-leash trail. You can do canine massage, which keeps blood flowing well into hindquarters, another way to help maintain muscle mass.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for the replies. Unfortunately, the closest hydrotherapy place is over an hour away. Wonder if I need to put one in here at the pet hotel and deduct it on my taxes??? <big grin>
I'm real interested in the canine massage. Is it something I can readily learn to do myself? 
For Carol, I've heard a lot of dogs do real well on either previcox (sp?) or zubrin if the rimadyl no longer works for them, is that an option with his heart??


----------



## Dallas Gold

> I'm real interested in the canine massage. Is it something I can readily learn to do myself?


Yes, there are a lot of videos and books available teaching canine massage. We got lucky with our acupuncture vet who also does chiropracty, acupressure, cold laser therapy and massage. She taught us some massages to help our 11 1/2 yo. 
Our first golden developed spinal disk damage at age 12, slipping on floors, having his hips go out while walking. He was put on an experimental drug--the human drug neurontin, used for parkinsons. It did not work. Due to liver damage from rimadyl he was switched to metacam. It helped some, but the best treatment for him was acupuncture. We also did adequin and cosequin for his arthritis and hip dysplasia. With acupuncture we got him back to walking short distances, which improved his mobility over time and improved his attitude. Towards the very end we used a lift aid to help him up.
Our 11 1/2 yo has muscle weakness in his hind end but the walkiing, acupuncture, massage, and cosequin are keeping him mobile. I hope and pray this continues. He averages about 6 half doses (50 mgs) of rimadyl a year.


----------



## WLR

It is _possible _it could be a pinched nerve in the back. My 11 yr terrier-mix was so bad last Feb I was expecting to have to send him to the bridge by March. I noticed his back was saging a bit but what I didn't expect was how his sides twitched when I began to rub him down near his spine which indicated to me there was something going on there. He couldnt even sit without falling over. To make a long story short, he recieved about 6 chiropractor adjustments along with me rubing down the muscles that were in spasm causing a vicious cycle of pinched nerve, muscle spasm....Today he chases squirrels and puts up with my GR, Piper.


----------



## BeauShel

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks for the replies. Unfortunately, the closest hydrotherapy place is over an hour away. Wonder if I need to put one in here at the pet hotel and deduct it on my taxes??? <big grin>
> I'm real interested in the canine massage. Is it something I can readily learn to do myself?
> For Carol, I've heard a lot of dogs do real well on either previcox (sp?) or zubrin if the rimadyl no longer works for them, is that an option with his heart??


 
I dont know about those meds but will ask the vet next week. It is so hard because he can hardly get up now without help.


----------



## hotel4dogs

WLR, how was the pinched nerve diagnosed? What kind of doctor would I need to take him to?? I want to be sure (as we all do) that I'm not missing something that could keep him happy and mobile longer.


----------



## jealous1

About a year ago Rott'n the rottweiller started having difficulty when getting up. We're not sure of his age as he was a stray we took in. The vet said he was between 2 and 4 at that time which was 6-1/2 years ago, so he's at least 8. I had started him on glucosamine supplements probably 6-7 months prior to him showing any symptons. Getting some weight off helped (150 to 120 pounds) and then adding a product known as Duralactin (do not need a prescription) recommended by a vet tech. I would like to hold off on giving anything stronger (like rimadyl) until absolutely have to due to side effects. He is doing much better since adding the duralactin.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Duralactin, I'll have to google that. I've not heard of it.

Rott'n for a rottweiler. That's cute


----------



## Packleader

I use Joint Strong on Lexus. I learned about this stuff at a dog show. It is all human grade. She has done very well on it. She used to not be able to stand on her back legs and now she can. I bought a 7lb tub thinking I would go thru it, but the scoop is small so it lasts. I go thru Jordan Pet, I found it to be a little cheaper. I have spoken to Donna who sells it a few times. She is very informative about the products! She show and raised Enlish Setters. Anyway here is the link to take a peek if you want.
http://jordanpet.com/details9.html


----------



## Goldenz2

Hi there :wave:

You have gotten alot of wonderful suggestions. Yes definitely get throw rugs/runners for your slippery floors. You can get cheap ones at Walmart. Keep the nails/hair trimmed down on the paws also.

Too bad your hydrotherapy place is so far away...that stinks. We have a great place about 40 mins from here. Angelo was doing the underwater treadmill and swimming but he no longer has bowel control so we had to stop going. They also do massage, laser and other therapies there. 

My boy is 13 years/7 mos old and takes Metacam for inflammation. If the NSAID's aren't enough and there is still pain, ask your Vet about the pain reliever Tramadol. Angelo takes both with no ill effects. 

You may want to get a harness to help your dog up and about. Angelo has been wearing his 24/7 for several months now. We would not be able to help him without it so it has been a godsend. The website that has helped me alot as my boy has aged is www.handicappedpets.com You can research different products and get advice on what helps/doesn't help etc... 

Good luck to you and your dog!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks for the replies. Unfortunately, the closest hydrotherapy place is over an hour away. Wonder if I need to put one in here at the pet hotel and deduct it on my taxes??? <big grin>
> I'm real interested in the canine massage. Is it something I can readily learn to do myself?
> For Carol, I've heard a lot of dogs do real well on either previcox (sp?) or zubrin if the rimadyl no longer works for them, is that an option with his heart??


As you know, Maggie is on Previcox (with Tramadal as needed for pain) and she improved greatly with the Previcox. Prior to that she was on Metacam which worked well for about 2 years then it wasn't enough.

I am not a fan of Rimadyl, I know many swear by it but that liver damage concerns me.

Next time I see you I can show you some massage techniques that I learned and Maggie loves! I can also show you some stretches that the therapist at the rehab taught me.

One trick I learned with massage is not to use your finger tips, it's more the palm of your hand and to move the tissue gently. Kind of hard to explain.

Someone here mentioned the figure eight's, that is a good one and also standing over Toby and gently push the hips back and forth/side to side and this causes the weight to shift from side to side, that strengthens the muscles. Again, kind of difficult to explain.

Toby is such a lover, I'm sure the massage would help and be very relaxing.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Mary, I would sure appreciate that. He's my heart dog and you know I will do whatever it takes to keep him up and about and feeling good for as long as possible. I'd love for you to show me some of those techniques!


----------



## lynnie

I have been giving my dog the human med sold in Wallmart: Spring Valley brand, Glocuosamine - chondroitin every since she was about 6 years old .......she is now 14 --- still running up and down stairs....however now showing signs of frozen back leg---so reaseaching

also give her gluten free food.......after 2 weeks of gluten free food she was running around like a puppy again--(AND NO SEIZURES---MAYBE FROM ALLERGY TO GLUTEN??)--started that about 6-to 8 years ago

Wallmart brand again: Pure balance--salmon version only-------salmon has omega 3-s for joints

THere ya go--my best suggestions


----------



## hotel4dogs

While I appreciate the response, this thread is 10 years old and, sadly, Toby is long gone.


----------



## bleckhardt54

10 year old golden retrievers back legs are getting weaker and when he stands up he sometimes poops. My kids think its better NOT to exercise him as it makes him tired and thats why he poops upon standing. For an old dog isnt it important to keep muscles moving, he is not in pain and he loves to go for a walk with my dogs Thank you Barbara


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

[email protected] said:


> 10 year old golden retrievers back legs are getting weaker and when he stands up he sometimes poops. My kids think its better NOT to exercise him as it makes him tired and thats why he poops upon standing. For an old dog isnt it important to keep muscles moving, he is not in pain and he loves to go for a walk with my dogs Thank you Barbara



Welcome to the forum, do you have your boy on any joint supplements?
Has he had a full/complete Sr. wellness check done recently that included full blood panel? 

He may need some pain medication if he has arthritis, or the Vet may be able to prescribe a treatment plan for him. 

If you have access to a pool, lake or other water source, swimming would be great exercise for him, it would help strengthen his leg muscles and wouldn't be any strain on his hips and joints at the same time. 

Hope he's doing better soon.


----------



## puddles everywhere

My last vet had really good results with laser therapy and acupuncture. For my last old guy I just went to Family Dollar and purchased a bunch of cheap rugs with rubber backing and made paths all over the house. He did Rimadyl for several years without problems to the liver. I figured at his age it was more important to keep him comfortable as long as possible, we made it to 12 before the lymphoma caught up with him.


----------



## murphy1

Many years ago, my Casey, at the age of 12 showed the same signs. By 13 , his back legs began to splay and it was heartbreaking. My Vet told me it was a very painful thing for him. When his appetite faded, I decided it was time. It broke my heart but I could not bear to see him suffer.


----------

